# Burstner Argos 747 rear bumper removal



## Djcregan (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi All

Recently reversed into a pile of road Planings and cracked the rear bumper. 

Looking for advice from anyone who has had experience of removing the rear bumper. 
At first glance it looks like it’s attached to a plastic subframe by ultrasonic spot welds which I can imagine are difficult to split. 
It appears to be end fixed by screws. 

Don’t understand why something susceptible to damage would not be made easier to remove. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------

